# Subwoofer Isolation Platform



## MeatHanky (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was hoping some of the experts here (cough, Bryan) could weigh-in on the value of subwoofer isolation platforms. I've heard both positives and negatives, as well as the effect being minimal unless it raises the sub a couple of feet off the floor (not going to fly with the wife!). 

I realize the end result will depend on many other factors like position, component quality, the platform itself, etc. I guess I'm interested in people's experience with them. Is this snake oil or can it really tighten up bass and reduce transmission to the rest of the house?

A pre-emptive thanks!


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

No sonic value but your wife can clean under it.


----------



## MeatHanky (Feb 10, 2011)

ISLAND1000 said:


> No sonic value but your wife can clean under it.


That's not totally without value... haha!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Depends on what you're looking to do. If you're on a concrete floor, I would agree, not really much value IMO. Now, if it's sitting on a stage, then ideally, the stage construction itself would be taken into account to avoid turning the whole thing into a big drum.

If you're on a suspended floor system, then there could definitely be some value, especially if it's an older house with some play in the floor.

Bryan


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello, 

I used the Sub Dude HD for my Definitive Technology Super Cube I with good results. When I bought the sub-woofer (used) it did not come with any feet and its base was placed directly on my hardwood floors :hsd:. Because of this when the sub hit hard....the energy could be felt in the walls and floor. After using the Sub Dude HD, I notice that my bass hit harder and the energy could not be felt as much in the walls and floor. To me, it has made improvement and was worth the $75 I spent on it. My wife even noticed a difference and said that the base hit harder and with more force than without the isolation platform in place. Also, my windows do not rattle as much since I installed the platform.


----------



## MeatHanky (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think I'll pass on it as our new home will be on concrete.


----------

